# Ill Homemade Bongs



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

wut are the sickest homemade bongs youve ever made. i once stole one of those glass 3 foot graduated cylinder from my chemistry call. it was a hastle to make but it ripped like a champ.


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

I came across an 8-liter bottle once and made it into a gravity bong, it's like 10" in diameter.


----------



## SEF (Oct 9, 2008)

IRONMAN4200 said:


> wut are the sickest homemade bongs youve ever made. i once stole one of those glass 3 foot graduated cylinder from my chemistry call. it was a hastle to make but it ripped like a champ.


Dude I bet, how'd you make the carb? Glass drillbit?


----------



## NoviceGrower (Oct 10, 2008)

he said it was a bong not a bowl, no carb in a bong man


----------



## mistaphuck (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah its called a slide


----------



## KaliKitsune (Oct 10, 2008)

I used a teardrop open end beaker, fitted a valve to it at the bottom for waterflow instead of the gasflow it was designed for, found a glass downstem and a bowl to fit, and made a sick ass gravity bong. I don't even have to lift jack, just fill with water, insert bowl, turn valve and light. Water drains into a pyrex measuring cup, smoke gets filtered thru the water like a good bong should do.


----------



## BlazedAndConfused (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol i made a lung, and more recently a vaporizer out of a lightbulb, a bottle cap, some tubing and a heat gun. I also rigged it so its hooked up to my bong and i can just turn on the gun and toke =D


----------



## logos52 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would not call it homemade but I found a jet pilots oxygen mask.Loaded up the
end of the hose fired it up and lifted off.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Oct 13, 2008)

I REALLY wish i was high... i'm not tho.. i've decided weed is too expensive. growing is the shit but i can't do that right now.... sigh........ maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Multan (Oct 16, 2008)

i've made a really ghetto bong...

in desperate times...i've taken a 500mL water bottle, cut a small hole into it....stick a straw through the hole (thicker plastic straws work better---and if somehow you can get a metal straw, even better!). Then i take a pappermate mechanical pencil. The fancy ones...i think they are called PhD's. Unscrew the metal tip, and attach it to the end of the straw. Might require some tape and craftiness. Because the pencil tip is made of thick metal you can get a few good bowl rips before the straw/tape starts to melt. lol. 

then

Fill up the bottle with water...and hit the bottle from where you'd normally drink it from.

Alternative construction....you could do the same thing using aluminum foil.
wrap the foil around a pen to form a thick cylinder, place the pen tip snugly into the foil and rip your lungs away...

even more desperate...you could craft the bowl piece and straw out of foil.

the end.


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 16, 2008)

> Dude I bet, how'd you make the carb? Glass drillbit?


ya i used a glass drillbit. it took a long time to drill because i had to make sure not to shatter the peice, it took like a good 10-15 min cause the glass was so thick


----------



## Gharole (Oct 19, 2008)

lol dude, i made one out of an amp can im so desperate. so yeah it isnt my best bong, ya nkow?


----------



## notserious (Oct 22, 2008)

i once made a double perc out of a 32 oz short gatorade bottle, a tall smart water bottle, some computer power cord wire, and gorilla glue lol

it was amazing, hit so fat and strong, yet so smooothe.


----------



## Gharole (Oct 23, 2008)

haha you use what you can i guess


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 23, 2008)

lets see over the summer a friend and I bought 2 vases from a flower shop for $4 each. I did most of the work, i slowly drilled the hole for the slide and clear hole which took forever. I used a pen for the slide and this random metal piece for the bowl. it had a diffuser and everything, i was very proud of myself. it took about 3 hours to make (drilling was soo time consuming) and it was such thin glass it broke after the 2 use ha.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

made and 2 person hookah with a 2 liter bottle and mcdonald straws and sum electrical tape.

1)i put a hole in the top of the soda cap and fitted and metal bowl peice i had.
2)then i taped a straw frmo the bottom of the cap and made it go down about 3/4 of the way down.
3)i made a diffuser outta straws... it was actually easy. i taped a smaller straw to the bottom of the first straw, then cut of the end of a different straw and closed one end of it up with a lighter by melting it together. then put a bunch of holes in it with a needle and slid it over the smaller straw that i put on earlier....
4)i burned 2 holes kinda at the top of the bottle with my friends cig. the electrical taped around the end of a new straw to make it fit air tight into the hole. and did the same with another straw for the other side.
5)light up and u and another friend can get ripped from a homeade peice at the same time...
6)and u can clear out the smoke by unscrewing the cap..



tell me wut u think.
XD


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 24, 2008)

thats sounds sick but it must have burnt the bud mad quick


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

ummm.....yea lil bit, but it killed, and got 2 people ripped....
u should try it out sumtime....


----------



## moonbeam (Oct 24, 2008)

*Glowing Hookah!*






*Gravity Hookah!*






*Wwwyzzerdd!! 
*Air->Water->Ice, WITH BLINKY LIGHTS!







not a bong but...


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Oct 24, 2008)

a friend and i took 2 3-liter plastic purple soda bottles and connected them with hoses (like dual bong action) and made bowl type fixture for the one and hooked a hose to the other bottle.

it was wild, we were young. it took some playing around with the liquid levels in both bottles but in the end, it wasn't too hard to pull..

we called it the purple modulator.


----------



## SEF (Oct 24, 2008)

moonbeam said:


> not a bong but...


That would be a nice picture if someone saw you through the window.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Oct 24, 2008)

SEF said:


> That would be a nice picture if someone saw you through the window.



dude that would be to funny....


& by the way thats a nice keyboard...


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 27, 2008)

haha thats pretty tight.


----------



## giraffe77 (Nov 1, 2008)

this is my bong that i made out of a 1liter pop bottle. 
a shower head thing, and fish tubing and 
i'm not quiet sure what the bowl is made out of.
the hole in the top is just big enough for
you to break a ice cube in half 
put ice in the water to make it cold. 
the fish tubing holding the bowl goes 
into the shower head. and every knows what 
happens after that. and of
course ya gotta put the bud
in there and the grinder.
damn i'm high.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 2, 2008)

I melded 4 propel bottles with a lighter it was like 6 feet tall, 'twas nice.


----------



## Rysmithan (Nov 4, 2008)

A buddy of mine and I made a bong out of a watering can and some extra supplies. Then our wives decorated it with a bunch of silly shit. 

Someone said it looked like a Pokemon so we named it Poke-bong.


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Nov 4, 2008)

my mate has the sickkest home made bong i have ever seen! its 2 massive wisky bottles from the pub with bowls on them both at the top .. rubber piping conects them and the mouth peice is a corona bottle attached to one of the wisky bottles im not sure about how the whole thing is constructed but its cool, you burn the two bowls on the bigg wisky bottles and suck through the corona bottle and enjoy! iv neerly passed out many times! haha not very portable but the best thing ever when we smoke at his house!


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 5, 2008)

i just made one with one of those tall 24 f oz pepsi BOTTLES AND A TALL 13 FL OZ BOTTLE.all i did was cut the top dome part and bottom dome parts off of the big one and taped them together, then put a stem in that i had from my old bong. then at the top where the cap hole is electrical tape the other bottles cap hole to it and cut of the bottom dome part off. it works really really good with the ice catcher...first time using it i put in 2 trays of ice.
hhahaa


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

needless to say, I think all stoners have a little McGuyver in them.


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 8, 2008)

Gravity bong all the way. nothing i have taken has hit harder


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

gravity bongs are nice, but what about six-footers? or vaporizers? give them some credit too ;D


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 8, 2008)

i like smooth hits not hits that make me wanna kill my self...
lol


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

hey, have you ever tried solar puffing? it's pretty smooth.


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Nov 8, 2008)

Me and my old roomate were at a flea market and saw the ugliest lamp ever. It had a flat wooden base with a gallon jug laying sideways on the base. inside it had a ship with sails. We bought it and brought it home and drilled holes in the cork for a bowl with a rubber hose going into the jug and then a hose to suck on. We put water in it up to about 2/3 of the ship and when you took a hit the water would make waves and the smoke would look like fog. It was the funniest fucking bong i ever made. I wish I had some pictures of it.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

N I C E ! !

I love sailing ships, and that would truly be an AWESOME bong. major props.


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

i would like to make a bong outta those little fake fetus' in a jar.....
haha


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

that would be harsh, but the sailboat thing is down as fuck. wish I had one...


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

Simple yet cheap. A gatorade bottle with a hole in the bottom and a ratchet set bit in the top as the bowl. fill with water, light, let drain, rip... Incredibly efffective gets you ripped off of one hit regardless if you pack the bowl tight enough and it conserves the fuck outta ganj


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

heh, I don't know about you, but I don't get loaded off of one gravity bong hit, that's just not my level anymore.


----------



## blazing brute (Apr 20, 2009)

me and my friends got one of those ceramic skulls that are for holding candles on halloween and shit, and we made a pipe outta it
its sick, the choke(s) are the two open eyeballs, and you shove your thumbs in them
you suck out of the nose, and theres a hole in the top that is the perfect size to fit a happy hitter into
its amazing 

also we made one out of a starwars spaceship toy, and the chamber is where theres a bunch of mini people acting out a scene, and you press a button all these lights and shti come on its sick

then my friend's dad found, but al he said was "awwww, jake, that was my favorite toy!"


----------



## ProzacPhil (Apr 20, 2009)

lets see some pictures.


----------



## fly (May 2, 2009)

i made on with a tic tac box, pretty pointless but it was a novelty


----------



## Kaela (Apr 9, 2014)

I found a broken glass candle holder that was able to hold 8 tea cup candles. One of the candle holders were broken so it was a perfect circle. I got the lid to our salt shaker and it fit perfectly into the hole! It's the perfect homemade steam roller and hits like a champ.
Working on making a homemade bong with a graduated cylinder now!


----------



## Ronald Wall (Apr 9, 2014)

IRONMAN4200 said:


> wut are the sickest homemade bongs youve ever made. i once stole one of those glass 3 foot graduated cylinder from my chemistry call. it was a hastle to make but it ripped like a champ.


Ok I make a bong for under 3 bucks from wal-mart. Get a sippy mug ,one with straw that comes from bottom and makes handle, and a glass eye dropper or antifreeze tester. Cut or melt hole in lid to hit from. Heat eye dropper and force into straw, you may have to reheat couple of times. The eyedropper serves as a bowl.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 14, 2014)

A magic 8 ball for a medium holder a tuba mouth piece for a bowl, and a surgical mask for intake


----------



## e_louise (Apr 16, 2014)

I made a pumpkin bong for Halloween last year. Carved out the inside, used a ratchet piece and a pen for the bowl and downstem, cut a waterbottle in half and carved the hole at the top to fit the bottle (used a hot glue gun to seal the water bottle into the pumpkin). Worked like a charm!


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 16, 2014)

NoviceGrower said:


> he said it was a bong not a bowl, no carb in a bong man


My bong has a carb


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> My bong has a carb


explain


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> explain


Maybe I am an idiot, but the "carb" is a little hole in the water pipe that you put your finger over and breath in.Wwhen you feel that it is time, towards the end of the burning of the contents of the bow, you remove your finger and breathe the remaining smoke from the bong. 

This can also be achieved by pulling out the slide. 

This is the bong I own and the black dot that can be seen in the picture is a rubber plug that can be removed to allow use of the hole.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 17, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Maybe I am an idiot, but the "carb" is a little hole in the water pipe that you put your finger over and breath in.Wwhen you feel that it is time, towards the end of the burning of the contents of the bow, you remove your finger and breathe the remaining smoke from the bong.
> 
> This can also be achieved by pulling out the slide.
> 
> This is the bong I own and the black dot that can be seen in the picture is a rubber plug that can be removed to allow use of the hole.


I have never seen the like... weird they would have two options for a kick hole, guess they are trying to make smoking like sex lol....I especially like that last bit.... a rubber plug that can be removed to allow use of the hole. had me thinking about hentai movies i fap to


----------



## ProfessorEnglbert (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheap plastic bongs tend to have carbs instead of removable slides too


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 18, 2014)

ProfessorEnglbert said:


> Cheap plastic bongs tend to have carbs instead of removable slides too


back in the 80's I think all the plastic bongs had a carb hole


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> back in the 80's I think all the plastic bongs had a carb hole


Im a holy roller but If I think about a bong Ill go throw back


----------



## justugh (May 15, 2014)

this is from my teen years ................i share the story of Cletus Ungine Lippy Jr. (may he have many many many kids)

yes he is a redneck ..........a true redneck with lots of broken cars trucks tractors lawn mowers and 100s of wild outdoor cats down a road that is gravel off a road what has no name in the middle of farm feilds

the story is simple we scored a sack of weed but we had nothing to smoke from .......cletus goes i have a idea and he is off into some of the buildings we are standing in his driveway just kicking ourselves for leaving the bowl at my house

he comes walking down the drive way with a bag smiling like a mother fucker ......in it is 6 empty soda cans a old curtin rod a 4mm socket and duct tape
he whips out his knife and cuts holes in the bottom of the 5 them and hands to me and tells me to stack them then duct tape to hold and seal

he has the 6th can and the curtin rod figuing out how much to break off and then open the hole back up in the rod at the bottom with the stick i give him back the duct tape he wraps it up and puts in the socket tapes it down then makes a hole in the can put it in like a hitter and hands it to me to tape to bottom of the stack ...........hand him it back and he makes a shotgun hole to let the smoke hit with out pulling hitter

the man is a bong demi god 10 mins from no bong to one that kicked our asses ..............and to boot he built a pinto out of 3 broken pintos in his yard wired up a 1000w amp and 2 15 inch speakers (whole back seat was speaker box) then wires it to a mic system so he can yell at ppl driving his car or listen to music


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

my friend made a bubbler out of a 750 ml pop bottle, a metal bowl from one of those little metal pipes, and tubing. Works better then a normal bubbler, smoove as fuck he used hot glue gun to seal it


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

Multan said:


> i've made a really ghetto bong...
> 
> in desperate times...i've taken a 500mL water bottle, cut a small hole into it....stick a straw through the hole (thicker plastic straws work better---and if somehow you can get a metal straw, even better!). Then i take a pappermate mechanical pencil. The fancy ones...i think they are called PhD's. Unscrew the metal tip, and attach it to the end of the straw. Might require some tape and craftiness. Because the pencil tip is made of thick metal you can get a few good bowl rips before the straw/tape starts to melt. lol.
> 
> ...


HA. That's called the vacation hotel bong. You fly somewhere and finally hook weed. But you have no device and the smoke shops closed/too far.

I know them well. 

but i use gum as the sealant.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Maybe I am an idiot, but the "carb" is a little hole in the water pipe that you put your finger over and breath in.Wwhen you feel that it is time, towards the end of the burning of the contents of the bow, you remove your finger and breathe the remaining smoke from the bong.
> 
> This can also be achieved by pulling out the slide.
> 
> This is the bong I own and the black dot that can be seen in the picture is a rubber plug that can be removed to allow use of the hole.


That's SICK! the tubes wrapped around the one stem reminds me of the medical symbol with the snakes. Love it.


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

*HEART BROKEN ...as I just love DIY bongs and 1 pic (thx Strax). please some some efforts, as I'm in solitary today ....boo!*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

i guarantee you nobody can make something homemade better then the bubbler my friend made, no offensive its just down right amazing


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

my friend made a bubbler using tubing, a metal bowl with a big screen from a motel pipe, a 750 ml pop bottle and hot glue gun. works 100% as good as a glass bubbler. i just made a bong, if u make it right it with hot glue works just as good as a real bong


----------



## Smkweeed (Oct 31, 2014)

I once made a bong out of one of those 5 gal culligan water jugs. had four hoses made from rubber tubbing. it worked pretty good but used a ton of weed. and once filled one of those 5 gal culligan jugs full of beer. from a keg and put it back on the water cooler to keep cold. worked good but man that made a lot of foam.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 31, 2014)

i got a 1 liter pepsi bottle with a emptied marker with an emptied pen shoved in it as a stem with a socket as the bowl, used hot glue to make it air tight works just as good as real bong


----------



## Smkweeed (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got a 1 liter pepsi bottle with a emptied marker with an emptied pen shoved in it as a stem with a socket as the bowl, used hot glue to make it air tight works just as good as real bong


 yea I used to make bongs out of 1 liters all the time. when one got real dirty just replace. but i used a metal down stem and bowl.never had a glue gun so just used tape. glue gun sounds like it work a lot better.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 31, 2014)

Smkweeed said:


> yea I used to make bongs out of 1 liters all the time. when one got real dirty just replace. but i used a metal down stem and bowl.never had a glue gun so just used tape. glue gun sounds like it work a lot better.


yeah making it air tight is the key to making good bongs


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Nov 1, 2014)

As a young teen I made quite a few out of bambo , very time consuming but they turn out very nice 

As a plumber over the years , I have seen quite a few interesting creations


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 1, 2014)

the bongs my friends have made are fucking crazy


----------



## Hooded (Nov 8, 2014)

just the old soda can pipe. glad those days are long gone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 9, 2014)

Hooded said:


> just the old soda can pipe. glad those days are long gone.


ughh i remember using a can back in the day that was haggered. wish i was smart enough to make sick bongs back then like i can make now


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 10, 2014)

My very first introduction to weed was on a pop can pipe! Ahh memories..... (The ones that are left)


----------



## caverage (Feb 3, 2015)

When I was 13 years old. I made a bong out of my 3 year old brothers golf club




. made a hole at the tip of the driver and put one of these in it




and finally at the handle made another smaller hole and jammed in some of this tubing for a extended hooka like mouth peice




I know its not a bong but i still had to share...
my mom found it lol. Im almost 30 now and my mom still talks about it


----------



## BudZinga (Apr 9, 2015)

NoviceGrower said:


> he said it was a bong not a bowl, no carb in a bong man


Bowl = where the weed is put
Bong = the container for water & smoke passage

Bongs do have carbs & bowls. Bowls are just bowls  lol.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Apr 19, 2015)

I killed a rattlesnake and then I stole my moms brand new vacuum extension, then I jacked dads craftsman socket and made a bowl with it. It was super cool, people couldn't beleve I made it, until it started stinking and rotting.

Snake skin bong rocked!


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)

Ooh socket set bowls! A Classic! all the ones in my parents tool box were black and covered in ash n tar haha

My group of mates all had our own pipes made to fit them. Soft metal alloy hammered into the back so it fits the square lol. Thats a 10 year old flash back lol


----------



## 213 (Jul 17, 2015)

NoviceGrower said:


> he said it was a bong not a bowl, no carb in a bong man


Some bongs have carbs or both kinda old but just my 2 cents


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 17, 2015)

whats the actual point of a carb?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats the actual point of a carb?


Ahhhh to clear the smoke from the chamber. Some ppl use a bowl-slide but carbs aren't unheard of with bongs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ahhhh to clear the smoke from the chamber. Some ppl use a bowl-slide but carbs aren't unheard of with bongs.


releasing the carb makes the last hard pull harsher


----------



## 213 (Aug 4, 2015)

I prefer the grometless slide, but that just me.. Back in the day I found an old hand blown bong(in the back of a junked replica ghost busters car with both slide and carb it was nothing crazy 12-14" tall and thin with a salamander moulded into the side. We nick named it Helen Keller as you would fill the bowl with flower and as you were ready to pull the slide a friend would be ready at the carb with hot knives lol I'm sure you get the rest..


----------



## danbridge (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats the actual point of a carb?


If you are smoking with others, the carb is used to clear the smoke out of the bong so the next smoker can have a clean hit. It's rude to pass a bong with uncleared stale smoke in it.

What's the point of a gravity bong?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2015)

danbridge said:


> If you are smoking with others, the carb is used to clear the smoke out of the bong so the next smoker can have a clean hit. It's rude to pass a bong with uncleared stale smoke in it.
> 
> What's the point of a gravity bong?


you can pull the stale smoke out without a carb, carb is pointless, all bongs got pull out bowls


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 12, 2015)

Campbell's soup can. Use one of the can openers that cuts the rim like a starfrit opener. Pour soup in a pot and cook to your liking. 
Drill 2 holes in the top. One for stem and bowl and another for tube. Add some water and seal the lid. 

Eat your soup.

Pack a bowl and enjoy your new pipe.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's three of my favorites. The skull is a salvage of an agung and a crystalhead vodka. The pinkish one is my first ever home made glassie. Was a bottle of limonde. And the big colorful bastard is an old cider jug with a huge brass cone pice that fits my thumb just up to the nail quick.


----------

